

A Response from Goldman Sachs - glenbo
http://www.borowitzreport.com/2012/03/14/a-response-from-goldman-sachs/

======
guimarin
I felt that linking this to HN was in poor taste, and does nothing to further
the discussion about 'quality talent' in the Financial Services industry.

~~~
rhizome
I've never looked into it, but apparently one needs a higher comment average
than mine (or something) to downvote stories, so I flagged it instead.

